# Side Window Covers



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Has anyone got them, are they effective in keeping the cold out?
Who sells them?
Comments appreciated

Brian


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I have just brought the material from CAK tanks, it will be straight forward to make a cardboard template and cut to size, 
Sew in an edging strip with suckers spaced out and the job is done for a fraction of commercial brought ones,


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Are you talking about inside or outside use?

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We have always used the External ones in Winter.

Looking for some now for our new Sprinter.


----------



## bigcol (Jan 22, 2010)

We use external ones,used to have internal, but got a lot of condensation.Both types however made the van a lot warmer.Colin


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Paul (Coppo) Outside Use

FlyingHigh, Thanks for the sggestion, great idea


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Better half made these from a waterproof aluminised poly cotton and 2oz wadding. They slip over the window and are secured with elastic and press studs. Very effective for sun and cold. 
You can get everything Here
Colour- white with silver backing- sunlight reflective and waterproof.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

The biggest problem by far is keeoing them secure in winter, when the storms come, rain, high winds etc,.

We used to full time in a large MH and I made some but could not keep them secure. I used cord attached to each corner and passed each cord through the van window, then secured with suckers. They are fine when it is still but when you get severe weather they either come off completely or come half off. There is nothing on the van to secure like you have with the external screens(Doors, wing mirrors etc)

I am talking about full timing though in the north of England(pennines) maybe further south they may work a bit better.

I'd like to see some pictures of how you get them secure/stay on in severe weather.

Paul.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbu...ct-detail/ps/p/multi-purpose-insulation-wrap/

This Thursday ...........cut your own 

tony


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gemmy, the link you gave shows what I think is the same stuff as I bought in B&Q a couple of years ago. It's been terrific as an internal liner on the windows (side and top - we have proper internal screens for the cab windows) but it certainly wouldn't be up to external use.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi guys
I assume you are talking about the side windows of the habitation area and NOT the cab side windows

We have made some inserts to fit inside the camper against the side windows. We used camp mat material that fits snugly into the internal
windows. works brilliantly makes an enormous differnece in winter
Been out in -25 degrees


----------

